# Family Temporay Housing on arrival Dunedin?



## T8kuk

Hi
Does anyone have any experience or knowledge of good family accommodation in the area of Mosgiel. As we are moving there before christmas hopefully and want to stay in the area of Mosgiel to look for a house to rent.
Thanks for any advice
Simon


----------



## Stephyj

Hi

We are having the same problem as we are moving just before Xmas too, with little ones it's really hard, I'm not sure if I can post sites so inbox me and I'll give you a website I have registered with, 

Stephney


----------



## SFvroooom

Try checking here: http://www.airbnb.com/


----------



## T8kuk

Thanks very much. It has come in helpful


----------



## nicolelocin214

Hi Simon,
We too r moving to Dunedin and hopefully before Xmas. We're lucky that we are staying with family when we first arrive tho as I am from dunedin. It's definately harder finding family accommodation than for just a couple. How old r ur kids & where r u moving from? Have u booked flights yet?
(sorry for text talk-I'm on my phone. Lol)


----------



## topcat83

You are all brave souls... Dunedin is beautiful - one of my favourite cities - if it wasn't for the cold in winter!!


----------



## nicolelocin214

@ topcat - if it wasn't for friends and family then we would prob move somewhere else but I love the south. We are only a couple of hours from the beautiful lakes and gorgeous summer weather in central and likewise for the ski fields in winter  and our beaches are great.


----------



## tcscivic12

Stephyj said:


> Hi
> 
> We are having the same problem as we are moving just before Xmas too, with little ones it's really hard, I'm not sure if I can post sites so inbox me and I'll give you a website I have registered with,
> 
> Stephney


You can posts site addresses on the forum if they are helpful to the community.


----------



## Stephyj

I was going to suggest gumtree but it seems every post doesn't get replied to, we are now 5 weeks away from leaving and are desperately trying to find a place to go straight to instead of a hotel but we are met with "need an address in NZ" if anyone knows of anyplace for a family of 3 then I would really appreciate any private messages, especially arriving a few weeks before Xmas with a little one, 
Thanks Steph


----------



## T8kuk

nicolelocin214 said:


> Hi Simon,
> We too r moving to Dunedin and hopefully before Xmas. We're lucky that we are staying with family when we first arrive tho as I am from dunedin. It's definately harder finding family accommodation than for just a couple. How old r ur kids & where r u moving from? Have u booked flights yet?
> (sorry for text talk-I'm on my phone. Lol)


Hi Nicole
We are coming from the UK on the 20th Dec. Flights all booked for me, wifey and 2 yr old son. Accommodation has been hard to find, but we managed to get a family room at a motel? Looks like the population in Dunedin is increasing over Christmas


----------



## T8kuk

Stephyj said:


> I was going to suggest gumtree but it seems every post doesn't get replied to, we are now 5 weeks away from leaving and are desperately trying to find a place to go straight to instead of a hotel but we are met with "need an address in NZ" if anyone knows of anyplace for a family of 3 then I would really appreciate any private messages, especially arriving a few weeks before Xmas with a little one,
> Thanks Steph


Hi Steph
We have managed to book a family room at a motel for us 3. We searched the Internet and found accommodation hard to come by. We are arriving on the 20th Dec from the UK. Good luck with your accommodation.
Regards Simon


----------



## nicolelocin214

T8kuk said:


> Hi Nicole
> We are coming from the UK on the 20th Dec. Flights all booked for me, wifey and 2 yr old son. Accommodation has been hard to find, but we managed to get a family room at a motel? Looks like the population in Dunedin is increasing over Christmas


We are hopefully flying out around the 4th Dec. My eldest turns 2 on the 8th so we are hoping to avoid paying for her! Glad you managed to find some accommodation, population increases all over NZ because of kiwis home for Xmas. Have you got any friends or family out there?


----------



## topcat83

tcscivic12 said:


> You can posts site addresses on the forum if they are helpful to the community.


Absolutely right, TC
What we don't want is people advertising their own businesses (or anything else they may have close connections with), but if anyone has any useful links, please post them.
The http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html are worth reading every now and then to understand the intent.


----------



## T8kuk

nicolelocin214 said:


> We are hopefully flying out around the 4th Dec. My eldest turns 2 on the 8th so we are hoping to avoid paying for her! Glad you managed to find some accommodation, population increases all over NZ because of kiwis home for Xmas. Have you got any friends or family out there?


I have some friends who have moved to NZ, but not in the area. No family in NZ and never been! So it's all part of the adventure, exploring and getting settled


----------



## nicolelocin214

Hi Simon,
Just wondering how u are getting on in NZ/Dunedin? We ended up arriving on the 16th Dec. 
Nicole


----------

